# Can I have...



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

.... Some nomming vibes please.

I'm hoping that it is just cos she is moulting, but Heather isn't interested in food at all. I've given her some fibreplex, recovery food and she has had pain relief, but she just doesn't look right 
If this carries on she will be off to the vets :frown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

*vibes of nom*

Good luck little 'un

Em
xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooh no not Heather!!! Yeah come on sweetheart....eat some food for Mummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Well just got off the phone to the vets again as she just doesn't look right (as if she can't get comfy) and they said that there isn't really anything they can do as they would have only done what I have already tried. So it is up to her really, if things get worse then she will be taken in for an emergency appointment but I have to just keep doing what I'm doing and hope she starts to eat soon


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Its so worrying when they stop eating. Molly's gone into stasis a couple of times now and I just brought her inside and kept tempting her with food, and eventually she ate. I also find gentle exercise helps if its a gas problem.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sending positive vibes to you and your bun x


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

omg, omg, omg, I have just spoken to a good friend of mine and considering where she came from there could be a possibility that she could be pregnant. Some does will go off their food 48 hours before labour starts so I have to prepare myself for the possibility


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oh my goodness, well I hope it's not a pregnancy and that she's just having an off day.
Sending nomming vibes Heather's way. x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sending positive vibes to Heather. Hope she gets better soon (or has baby buns in which case you'll know why she was off her food!!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

She still isn't eating 
And the more I watch her, the more it looks like the start of labour. She now is laying with her bum twisted to one side then looking like she isn't comfy so switches to the other side. Looks like it is going to be a long night ahead :scared:


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

OMG poor Heather . Sending nomming vibes either way, such a worrry for you hope she's ok soon, kits or no kits. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Oopps, forgot to update here 

No babies, Heather is in GI Stasis  it is very touch and go at the moment, if there is no change then she will be getting admitted tomorrow


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw good luck Heather! Lots of nomming vibes coming your way


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Just to let you all know, Heather has started drinking again and is eating small amounts and passing small poo's. She is looking a lot more comfortable, so hopefully we have got past the worst 

I'm staying up with her again tonight just to make sure she doesn't go downhill again, but all the signs are looking good


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Come on Heather, we're willing you on. Get well soon :thumbup:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How's she doing today? xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooh yeah go Heather!!!!!!!! Hope she keeps on improving!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

She is still eating little bits and bobs and drinking by herself 
Just need her poo's to sort themselves out, they are still tiny and hard and there isn't a lot at all.

At least she is fighting this now, so hopefully she keeps improving 
I might be able to get some sleep tonight, 3 days without sleep is messing with my head lol...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> She is still eating little bits and bobs and drinking by herself
> Just need her poo's to sort themselves out, they are still tiny and hard and there isn't a lot at all.
> 
> At least she is fighting this now, so hopefully she keeps improving
> I might be able to get some sleep tonight, 3 days without sleep is messing with my head lol...


I am no expert obviously...but it did take Cream a few days to get his poo normal. I hope then this is no discouraging sign for you....she's on her way to health!! xx


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Sending nomming vibes to Heather. Get well soon.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad she is getting a bit better and eating something 
Fingers, Toes and Paws crossed here for you Heather.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Just to let you all know Heather has managed to beat the stasis 

She actually got excited about breakfast this morning, and she is actively nomming on hay as I speak, her poo's although not as big and golden as they used to be are slowly getting back to normal, she is even coming over for cuddles again :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay!!  Great news!! Go Heather :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Great to hear. Woo hoo go Heather!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great  Well done Heather, and well done Bernie 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its great shes doing so much better its such a worry when they do this to us. (shame no babies tho  they would've been stunning) any ideas what might have caused it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> its great shes doing so much better its such a worry when they do this to us. (shame no babies tho  they would've been stunning) any ideas what might have caused it?


Yeah I was kinda disappointed that we had no babies, but then also relieved :lol:
As for the reason she went into stasis, the only thing we can think caused it is she was going through a bad phantom because there is nothing wrong with her teeth and she didn't have a blockage :


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yeah I was kinda disappointed that we had no babies, but then also relieved :lol:
> As for the reason she went into stasis, the only thing we can think caused it is she was going through a bad phantom because there is nothing wrong with her teeth and she didn't have a blockage :


Thought you were napping some of mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Thought you were napping some of mine


Why yes, yes I am


----------

